# This is impressive. . .



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

This is impressive. 8) Still think Dave would have done a better job with Swissvax.  :wink:


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Yeah I read that the other morning over breakfast - quite an amazing find and the attention to detail is mind blowing!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:? what is impressive


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> :? what is impressive


Click on the word "This" for the link. :wink:

Anyone would think you were new to this forum thing. :roll:  :wink:


----------



## Hammer216 (Apr 28, 2008)

WOW!!!!  That had some serious hours devoted to it but what a superb result...


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

The find is nearly as incredible as the work under taken, very impressive!


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Great read!! What a find!

Couldnt have gone to a better place!


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

I love the E36 M3, that is definitely impressive!!!


----------



## AceBlizz (Jul 21, 2008)

Ouchhhhhhhh [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I think I need a job with the Swiss the pay must be great


----------



## bobski (Oct 21, 2007)

Thats impressive for sure ..... 

I would love him to do my TT.

Bobski


----------

